# Conventions in Canada?



## DeadDoll00 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm fairly new to the fandom and have been wanting to check out some conventions, yet I can't find any Canada-based ones  Seems most of them are all around the States.  Does anyone know of any Canadian cons?


----------



## WolfeByte (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.campferal.org/
http://www.c-ace.org/

And if your in Alberta/BC/Western Canada, there's a camping trip/mini-con ran by Boarral of the Edmonton furs, who's contact info I can't find, and who's web site seems to be MIA.


----------



## DeadDoll00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome, thank you =D


----------



## RainRat (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.howloween.org in Vancouver, BC


----------



## robomilk (Sep 7, 2006)

On a related note, does ANYONE know of any in England? From what I've seen there is a total of ZERO. That is bad.


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 7, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> On a related note, does ANYONE know of any in England? From what I've seen there is a total of ZERO. That is bad.



As far as I know, Eurofurence or whatever it's called is it for you folks across the pond.  But it could be worse, you could be in Australia where the _nearest _con is a good couple thousand miles away or more.  :|


----------



## RailRide (Sep 7, 2006)

Anthrofest in Montreal. Just started up in '06. Plenty of time to decide if you want to take in '07

---PCJ


----------



## hypr (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish there was one close to Toronto or in Kitchener or something...


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Dec 11, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> On a related note, does ANYONE know of any in England? From what I've seen there is a total of ZERO. That is bad.



You've just missed it, England's first mini-con was on the 2nd December in London. Special Guest was 2 - The Ranting Gryphon.


----------



## Cym (Dec 11, 2006)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, Red Blue & White

rumour has it that 2 is gonna be there again next year, with Uncle Kage in tow!

I know I'll be there


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Dec 12, 2006)

AnthroFest.. A name like that is just asking for it. xD


----------



## Lainenyah (Dec 12, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> And if your in Alberta/BC/Western Canada, there's a camping trip/mini-con ran by Boarral of the Edmonton furs, who's contact info I can't find, and who's web site seems to be MIA.Â Â



If you want more info on Furthest North, check out the EdmontonFurs Yahoogroup, he usually posts informationthere as it becomes available.


----------



## icefur (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh man, I can't believe I missede Howloween! I live so close to that location! e_e

Never been to a furry convention. :' (


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, it's not a furry con, but if you're a Stargate fan there is a convention in Vancouver every March where you have the opportunity of visiting the sets of both SG1 and Atlantis (for the extortinate (sp?) fee of $299 of course, seeing as this is a Creation convention, and they are rip-off merchants)


----------



## sanura_mosi (Jan 2, 2007)

hypr said:
			
		

> I wish there was one close to Toronto or in Kitchener or something...



I second that notion....but the one in Ottawa is closer than i was expecting one to be....closer than montreal certainly

IS kinda weird that there isn't any in Toronto  

I Still wanna enter a group of Furries into the Toronto Pride parade >^.^<


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 16, 2007)

well I am in ontario, and I am fairly new to the furry fandom, and I want to know if there are any furry cons in ontario, if so, where would the nearest one be, I live in peterborough, it is to the north of toronto, and it roughly takes an hour and a half to drive there. Well anyways I am looking to go to a con, but I am not sure if there are any, now if there are, I am sure that they will take place in toronto, if there are, i want to know the names of them. If there are any elsewhere, I want to know where they are, when they are, and what they are called, so can anyone help me, I need to know if there are any local furs for me to meet and greet.


----------



## sanura_mosi (Mar 18, 2007)

*laughs* well as said above there is the one in Ottawa, which is a lot closer to you than it is to me.
Then comes the Camp Feral in the summer, outside toronto
And lastly there's one in montreal

>^.^< look in the above posts for the links to all of these



			
				Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> well I am in ontario, and I am fairly new to the furry fandom, and I want to know if there are any furry cons in ontario, if so, where would the nearest one be, I live in peterborough, it is to the north of toronto, and it roughly takes an hour and a half to drive there. Well anyways I am looking to go to a con, but I am not sure if there are any, now if there are, I am sure that they will take place in toronto, if there are, i want to know the names of them. If there are any elsewhere, I want to know where they are, when they are, and what they are called, so can anyone help me, I need to know if there are any local furs for me to meet and greet.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 20, 2007)

sanura_mosi said:
			
		

> *laughs* well as said above there is the one in Ottawa, which is a lot closer to you than it is to me.
> Then comes the Camp Feral in the summer, outside toronto
> And lastly there's one in montreal
> 
> ...


lol, I guess I didn't read that far, but thanks, and I wouldn't mind going to camp feral, that sounds like fun, how old do you have to be to go, I am 23, and I love to go to the one in ottawa, though I wish there was one a little closer than that, but I guess I can take a few friends with me, so what is the one in ottawa called?


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, I wasnt expecting there to be one on the West Coast, thats so close to me! might have to check that one out


----------



## China-Kitty (Mar 23, 2007)

My goodness. Thanks for providing some con info for Canada. In fact, I am looking for one that is in Vancouver.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Mar 23, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Anthrofest in Montreal. Just started up in '06. Plenty of time to decide if you want to take in '07
> 
> ---PCJ



Went last year, going again this year!  Thank heavens there's a convention right in my home province, _Tabarnak_!  8)


----------



## FLuf (Apr 10, 2007)

I went Anthrofest in Montreal which is just an hour drive from Ottawa, or one hour from NY state. I loved it it was cozy and friendly. And I played TMNT arcade version with Max Blackrabbit! LOL! I'm definately going to Anthro Fest again and if you meet me and ask nice I'll make you a sketch or two!


----------

